# A special prayer request for a special young lady with stage 3 lyme disease..



## wildlands (Mar 25, 2015)

First off let me say I normally do not post things like this but I wanted to get the word out on a special young lady who needs some prayers. As all of us are in the woods all the time this could be any one of us with Lyme disease.  Please read her story and pray for her and the family and if you fell compelled help out. This family is truly in need of the help. Please those with face book post the links so that this can get as much exposure as possible. Currently through April 6st there is a match of the money they raise. This would greatly help out. This young lady is a good friend of my niece and I can vouch that this is not a scam.

This is her per month: we still have approximately 4 - 5 months left minimum

http://www.gofundme.com/j4uhuw
https://www.facebook.com/RecoveryforElizabeth

IV meds $200
Oral med $125/6pills = $640
Lyme Specific med: $174
Biofilm defense med: $100
Monthly Trip to Fl clinic: $600
Total per mth: $1839 

Thanks
Ken


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 31, 2015)

Prayers are added from here.


----------



## wildlands (Apr 2, 2015)

Just posted on Face book. Only through the lord are they making it.


My heart breaks daily for my family. 
 My heart breaks for my little girl fighting for her life. Fighting to be a normal kid. Fighting just to make it down the stairs or back up them. Fighting to keep her food down so she won't keep loosing weight. Fighting through the constant pain. My heart breaks.
 My heart breaks for my other 3 childern. We are fighting to get through the day, between all of the confusion of treatments, dr apts, a tired mama and a very sick daddy somehow trying to get school work accomplished. Mostly failing. Fighting to maintain a sence of normalcy although none of us remember what normal is. I have moments where I wish we could go on a family vacation or just have a family fun day and I remember that we can't. My heart breaks. 
 My heart breaks as I watch my husband become sicker and weaker as he tries so hard to care for his family and his father. I watch him as his will to fight and live become harder and less. I watch his heart break because he can't provide what we need for her treatments. As a father, husband, head of his household, this kills him daily. My heart breaks.
 My heart breaks as I watch my family unity slowly breakdown as we are each trying to fight our own battle to somehow mentally handle what we are all going through. My heart breaks.
 My heart breaks as I fight doctors and phramacies and insurance. I don't care about their rules and laws. They don't live in my shoes. They don't fight my battles. My heart breaks as I just want help for my daughter to have a chance to win her fight. My heart breaks.
 As much as my heart breaks for my family, I know that Jesus' heart breaks more. This is my only peace. 
 Peace knowing that our pain and suffering is for a reason. Though we suffer and don't understand, I choose to trust and have faith that through our battles God will be glorified. I choose to trust and have faith that my daughter's health will be restored. I choose to trust and have faith that my 3 other childern will be stronger and be overcomers through this. I choose to trust and have faith that my husband will over come his battle of sickness. I choose to trust and have faith that our family unity will be restored. I choose to trust and have faith that I will find the right doors and answers to get my daughter the help she needs. 
 Though I sit here and my heart breaks, I choose trust and faith.


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 2, 2015)

Prayers gone up, donation made, shared on Facebook. God Bless.


----------



## wildlands (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks, it does not say in her writings but the father is battling MS during all of this and the stress is not helping him one bit.


----------



## twtabb (Apr 3, 2015)

Prayers and donation sent. 
If your a father you need to read what her father wrote on the facebook page. When your child is hurting you feel helpless no matter how big a man you are.


----------



## wildlands (Apr 8, 2015)

I want to thank everyone for the prayers. Elizabeth still has a long recovery but it was just made a little easier for the family. She was able to raise the 4000 that was needed to get the match from someone. So hopefully the financial part will be easier for the family for the next few months. Please keep praying for her recovery.

Thanks
Ken


----------

